# Re: Turning Forum, Item Critiques



## CHJ (29 Jan 2011)

*Turning Forum, Item Critiques:---- * *Critique Etiquette*-(CHJ)--------The Art of Critique by Jim Christiansen (PDF)
Please post items for Critique in a separate thread with the word *Critique* in the title; I will add links to threads here as they arise.

*2015*



'Apple Hollow Form'----------------Bodrighy 03 Feb 2015
'Bowls for Critique'...............Kalimna 31 Jul 2015
'Little Ash Box'...........Castanea 06 Oct 2015


----------



## CHJ (2 Jan 2012)

*Turning Forum, Item Critiques:---- * *Critique Etiquette*---------- 
Please post items for Critique in a separate thread with the word *Critique* in the title; I will add links to threads here as they arise. 

*2007* 

Walnut Vase----------NickWelford Mar 27, 2007 
Apple Vase----------Paul.J Aug 17, 2007 
Yellowheart Box----------Hans Aug 18, 2007 
Pear Platter----------Bodrighy Aug 22, 2007 
Oak Stool----------TEP Sept 07, 2007 
Beech Rootball----------Bodrighy Sept 08, 2007 
Sycamore Bowl----------Paul.J Sept 11, 2007 
Beech Rootball 2----------Bodrighy Sept 11, 2007 
Pair of Walnut Bowls----------bobham Sept 14, 2007 
First Bowl (Sycamore)----------bobscarle Sept 15, 2007 
Horse Chestnut Bowl----------Paul.J Sept 20, 2007 
Horse Chestnut HF----------CHJ Sept 27, 2007 
Cherry Pot & Rice Bowl----------Bodrighy Sept 30, 2007 
Beech Rootball 3----------Bodrighy Oct 05, 2007 
Beech Rootball 4----------Bodrighy Oct 15, 2007 
Yew Bowl----------Paul.J Nov 12, 2007 
Cherry Chalice----------Bodrighy Nov 24, 2007 


*2008* 

Horse Chestnut Bowl----------Paul.J Jan 15, 2008 
Yew Goblet----------Bodrighy Feb 29, 2008 
Hollow Globe----------Bodrighy Mar 29, 2008 
Yew Goblet----------Bodrighy Jun 17, 2008 
Yew Bowl----------Paul.J Jun 19, 2008 
Poplar Vase & Box----------PaulH Jun 29, 2008 
Yew Rustic Bowl----------Bodrighy July 06, 2008 
Tulipwood Bowl----------davegw Aug 05, 2008 
Walnut & Beech Vases----------cornucopia Oct. 01, 2008 
Yew Vase----------Paul.J Oct.02, 2008
Drinks Coaster----------Dean Oct.03, 2008 
Masur birch----------cornucopia Nov.09, 2008 
Masters Trophy----------John. B Nov.10, 2008 
Bowls & Candles----------morris Nov.19, 2008 
Laburnum Vase----------johnny.t Dec.09, 2008 
Yew Vase----------Paul.J Dec.24, 2008 

*2009* 


Padauk Hollow Form----------Bodrighy Jan.06, 2009 
Beech Bowl----------CHJ Jan.15, 2009 
Burrs----------pete honeyman Jan.26, 2009 
Square Platters----------pete honeyman Feb.26, 2009 
Bradford Pear: Bowl----------Bodrighy Mar.04, 2009
Two Boxes----------cornucopia Apr.12, 2009 
Cherry Bowl----------Alie Barnes Apr.15, 2009 
Bowl (Sycamore?)----------loz Apr.24, 2009 
Natural Edge Goblet----------Bodrighy May10, 2009 
Heavy Bowl----------johnny.t. June08, 2009 
Laburnum Crotch----------Johnny. June12, 2009 
Wedding Goblets----------Bodrighy June18, 2009 
London Plane Bowl----------John. B June19, 2009 
Yew Amphora----------Mark Sanger July 03, 2009 
Goblets----------John. B July 04, 2009 
Sycamore Hollow Form----------Paul.J July 09, 2009 
Ash Platter----------johnny.t. July 18, 2009 
First Colouring Trial----------Bodrighy July 27, 2009 
Wood/Corian Box----------Dalboy Aug 05, 2009 
Burr Elm Bowl----------Brittleheart Aug 21, 2009 
Ash-African Blackwood Box----------John. B Aug 29, 2009 
Horse Chestnut Burr----------Paul.J Sept 25, 2009 
Oak Vase----------johnny.t. Oct.06, 2009 
Human Ear construct----------Harlequin Oct.11, 2009 
Three Elm Bowls----------pete honeyman Oct.16, 2009 
Walnut Form----------cornucopia Oct.21, 2009 
Walnut Box----------cornucopia Oct.23, 2009 
Tea light/Incense Stick Holder----------Harlequin Nov.09, 2009 
Two Bowls----------braveheart Nov.12, 2009 
Le Scoope----------Harlequin Dec.08, 2009 
Finial----------Harlequin Dec.28, 2009 
Watch Stand----------mattcullum Dec.28, 2009 


*2010* 


Ash Bowl----------johnny.t. Jan.28, 2010 
Urn----------hgb Jan.30, 2010 
Beech Hollow Form----------johnny.t. Feb.20, 2010 
Walnut Bowl----------Weasel Howlett Feb.24, 2010 
Zebrano Bowls----------Weasel Howlett Feb.24, 2010 
Goblet----------The Wood Doctor Mar.24, 2010 
Rustic Urn----------Bodrighy Mar.26, 2010 
Ash Hollow Form----------George Foweraker Apr.11, 2010 
Ash Hollow Form----------George Foweraker Apr.12, 2010 
Ash Hollow Form----------George Foweraker Apr.14, 2010 
Oak Hollow Forms----------cornucopia Apr.14, 2010 
Ash Hollow Form----------George Foweraker Apr.17, 2010 
Coloured Ash H/F----------George Foweraker Apr.27, 2010 
Ash H/F----------George Foweraker Apr.29, 2010 
Spalted Beech Transition----------George Foweraker May.01, 2010 
Alpha3----------gasmansteve May.03, 2010 
Sycamore Lidded Form----------johnny.t. May.03, 2010 
Spalted Sycamore Bowl----------George Foweraker May.06, 2010 
Shallow Bowl----------skeetoids May.06, 2010 
Painted Bowl----------George Foweraker May.08, 2010 
Pots and Boxes----------NikNak May.11, 2010 
Carved Bowl----------George Foweraker May.12, 2010 
Carved Bowl----------George Foweraker May.17, 2010 
Fools Gold----------johnny.t. May.17, 2010 
Yew Bowl & Beech H-F----------Bodrighy May.19, 2010 
Bowl in Black----------George Foweraker May.21, 2010 
Reworked Bowl----------Paul.J May.21, 2010 
Coloured Bowls----------Ratwood Jun.24, 2010 
Bowl of Hope----------skeetoids Jul.03, 2010 
Experimental H-F----------Bodrighy Jul.16, 2010 
Clementine----------Harlequin Jul.17, 2010 
Tea Lights----------Gitface Jul.17, 2010 
Blue Lidded Form----------Gitface Jul.17, 2010 
The Behive----------Gitface Jul.17, 2010 
Catcher's Mitt----------Gitface Jul.17, 2010 
The Bones----------Gitface Jul.17, 2010 
Candle Sticks----------Gitface Jul.17, 2010 
Sycamore Dish----------Gitface Jul.17, 2010 
Coloured Birch Bowl----------Gitface Jul.17, 2010 
Elm Burr Bowl----------tanzaro Jul.22, 2010 
Ash Calabash----------Bodrighy Sep15, 2010 
Bowling Ball Mallets----------paul-c Sep23, 2010 
Sycamore Hollow Form----------Bodrighy Oct.01, 2010 
Vase-Hollow Form----------Bodrighy Oct.09, 2010 
"B.B.King" Boule----------Harlequin Oct.17, 2010 
An Experiment:----------Bodrighy Oct.28, 2010 
Goblet:----------Bodrighy Dec. 13, 2010


*2011*

Oak Bowl----------johnny.t. Jan 07, 2011
ID's + critique on bowls please--------miles_hot Jan 29, 2011
Beaded Bowl-------Hudson Carpentry Jan 31, 2011
First Goblets-------gus3049 Feb 03, 2011
Textured Yew Pot-------Bodrighy Feb 11, 2011
Sycamore Bowl--------Silverbirch Feb 12, 2011
Spalted Sycamore Bowl-------babylon355 Feb 13, 2011
Walnut & Cherry Lidded Pot--------gus3049 Feb 14, 2011
Square Platter Critique-------Slim Feb 15, 2011
Sweet Chestnut Bowl--------mike s Feb 21, 2011
Spalted Beech Bowl-------Chrisp Feb 22, 2011
Candlestick--------Chrisp Feb 27, 2011
Candlestick-------miles_hot Feb 28, 2011
Candlestick-------chill Feb 28, 2011
Candlestick--------RATWOOD Feb 28, 2011
Candlestick--------Jonzjob Mar 01, 2011 
Candlestick---------DougieH Mar 03, 2011
Leaf & Mallets---------Slim Mar 12, 2011
Burl Bowl---------loz Apr 01, 2011
Platter----------DougieH Apr 01, 2011
Box & Cup----------Harlequin Apr 03, 2011
Cherry Jewellery Box----------mike s Apr 15, 2011
Boxwood,Ebony,Palisander & Rosewood---------Harlequin Apr 20, 2011
Oak Bowl---------tpot May 05, 2011
Lidded Walnut Bowl--------gus3049 May 08, 2011
Rippled Sycamore Bowl----------Pvt_Ryan May 30, 2011
Bowl from a Plank----------miles_hot May 30, 2011
Bowl---------gus3049 May 30, 2011
Hollow form----------Harlequin Jun 09, 2011
Masur Birch bowl----------SVB Jun 09, 2011
Winged Bowl---------Paul.J Jun 21, 2011
Umbrella Stand----------paul-c Jun 29, 2011
Teapot----------Harlequin Jul 03, 2011
Jug-----------Harlequin Jul 28, 2011
abstract-"Macabre" ----------Harlequin Oct 30, 2011
Bandstand clock------------paul-c Dec 10, 2011
Childs Stool-------------j1mbr0wn Dec 16, 2011
Small Hollow Form--------------Bemused Dec 27, 2011
Laburnum bowl-------------Bemused Dec 29, 2011
Vase---------------Bemused Dec 30, 2011
Bud Vase--------------Bemused Dec 31, 2011


*2012*

Textured Bowl--------------Bemused Jan 02, 2012
Decorated Urn-------------Blister Jan 09, 2012
Segmented fruit bowl-------------Harlequin Mar 25, 2012
Burr Bowl----------------henton49er Mar 27, 2012
Lidded Urn-------------CHJ Apr 04, 2012
objet d'art---------------Harlequin Apr 09, 2012
Cocobolo form---------------Harlequin Jun 02, 2012
A piece of sculpture---------------gus3049 July 02, 2012
A Box---------------Harlequin Aug 13, 2012
Titled - "the Third place"---------------Harlequin Oct 21, 2012


*2013*



Zebrano Bowl----------------Spinks Apr 24, 2013
Hollow form in morrocan walnut--------- Harlequin May 28, 2013
Finial box--------- Harlequin September 23, 2013

*2014*



'Junk Pile'----------------johnny.t. 19 Jan 2014
Elm Bowls----------------johnny.t. 24 Jan 2014
Nut----------------johnny.t. 27 Jan 2014
Mulberry wabi sabi piece----------------Bodrighy 06 Feb 2014
Apple and walnut----------------Bodrighy 07 Feb 2014
Acrylic and Ebonised Sycamore form----------------Harlequin 28 Nov 2014


----------

